# Immergrüner Baum für Hof



## Baitman (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Wir haben festgestellt das wir mit Pflanzkübeln bei unserem riesen Hof nicht weit kommen und möchten unsere Betonwüste mit 3 Bäumen verschönern. An 3 Stellen wird das Pflaster je ca. 1 qm entnommen. 

Zur Bepflanzung.

Es sollten immergrüne Bäume sein, die so wenig wie möglich Arbeit machen. Meine Großmutter mit der ich den Hof teile möchte Kirschlorbeer, was ich persönlich bisschen langweilig finde. Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten was habt ihr so im Hof stehen?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Armin (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immergrüner Baum für Hof*

Ahoi,

Photinia fras. Red Robin ist ganz hübsch und die gibt es auch als Hochstamm.
In gemässigten Zonen würden sich auch echte Pinien anbieten. Oder auch winterharte Palmen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immergrüner Baum für Hof*

Hallo Steffen,

wie wäre es mit __ Eibe - die ist __ immergrün, macht wenig arbeit und kann jederzeit passend in Form geschnitten werden (wenn man mag).


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immergrüner Baum für Hof*

Hallo Steffen,

wie währe es mit einem Tannenbaum den kannst Du Weihnachten auch noch schön schmücken.

Da freut sich die Großmutter aber bestimmt. :freu 

Oh, ich bin ja so  und gleich bekomme ich wieder eine :cigar von Elschen.

PS: Ich hab noch einen schönen, den kannst Du gerne haben.

.


----------



## Baitman (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immergrüner Baum für Hof*

Hallo!

Danke für die Tipps. Eiben scheiden schon mal aus und Pinien werden gewaltig groß... Glanzmispel ist aber ne gute Idee, als Hochstämmchen sieht das Klasse aus...  Den Tannenbaum, den muß ich leider dankend ablehnen. ;-)

Ich hab ein bisschen gegoogelt und was gefunden, vielleicht kann jemand zu den Gehölzen was schreiben:

immergrüne Magnolie,
immergrüne __ Mahonie (media charity)
Prager __ Schneeball

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Christine (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immergrüner Baum für Hof*

Hi,

zur __ Mahonie kann ich nur sagen: Ich hasse sie - hast Du eine, hast Du tausend - überall, wo Du sie nicht gebrauchen kannst. Und sind sehr beratungsrestistent, was das Verlassen des Standplatzes angeht :evil


----------



## goldfisch (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immergrüner Baum für Hof*

Hallo,
also an einen solchen Standort habe ich gute Erfahrung mit Exoten:
Kamelie, Palmen, Yuccas und Cordyline, ein betonierter Hof ist eine Wärmefalle, oder Araukarie, die wird aber sehr groß.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Plätscher (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immergrüner Baum für Hof*



> immergrüne Magnolie,



wächst sehr langsam d.h. wenn du eine bestimmte Größe haben willst, mußt du tief in deinen Geldbeutel greiben.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immergrüner Baum für Hof*

Hi Steffen!

Immergrüne Magnolie ist sehr schön - aber wirklich ganz schön teuer. Da muss ich Jürgen Recht geben. Zu bedenken ist bei dieser Pflanze auch, dass sie recht viele Blätter verliert, die sehr hart sind und schlecht verrotten. Näheres zur Magnolia grandiflora findest Du in meinem Eintrag im Lexikon.

Araucaria araucana ist auch sehr schön, aber sie ist auch recht teuer, da sie relativ langsam wächst - zumindest in den ersten Jahren. Unsere größte __ Araucarie ist bestimmt schon 6 m hoch, aber auch ca. 30 Jahre alt. Ich finde sie einfach traumhaft, zumal sie seit vorletztem Jahr Zapfen trägt. Auch hier findest Du näheres im Lexikon.

Die Idee mit Palmen gefällt mir. Versuch's doch mal mit Trachycarpus fortunai. Die gibt es z. B. bei eb.y zu einigermaßen erschwinglichen Preisen. Immer öfter werden sie auch in gut sortierten Gartenfachmärkten angeboten.
Gut etabliert bringt es diese Palmenart zu einem jährlichen Zuwachs von ca. 20 - 30 cm. Das finde ich, ist doch ganz ordentlich! Aber bitte keine Palme unter 1 m Stammhöhe pflanzen.

Viel Erfolg beim Aussuchen! 
Bitte berichte dann mal, zu was Du Dich entschieden hast.


----------



## chromis (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Immergrüner Baum für Hof*

Hi,



> dass sie recht viele Blätter verliert, die sehr hart sind und schlecht verrotten.


stimmt schon, dafür __ fliegen dann die Blätter nicht über den ganzen Hof und sind leichter zu beseitigen. Unser Exemplar hatte diese Woche die ersten beiden Blüten, die allerdings unter dem Starkregen kräftig gelitten haben.


----------

